# [BASH] Abrir ventana de gnome con mensaje (Solucionado)

## tahawk

Hola,

Estoy escribiendo un script bash y me gustaría saber si hay alguna manera de abrir una ventana de gnome con un mensaje de texto que yo defina. Para los que hayan programado en VB lo que quiero hacer sería algo como:

```
msgbox("TEXTO")
```

Last edited by tahawk on Mon Mar 22, 2010 8:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

Puedes usar gnome-extra/zenity

----------

## tomk

También hay x11-misc/gxmessage.

----------

## ekz

Incluso podrías usar x11-libs/libnotify

```
notify-send "texto1" "texto2"
```

Saludos

----------

## tahawk

No sabia que era tan facil y que habia tantas opciones. Muy buenas todas las respuestas. Gracias!!!!

----------

